# Help! Abu Dhabi visa cancellation issue



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Long story short, after a YEAR of trying to get hubby's visa cancelled - he's since been working elsewhere and every time he's come back to the UAE he's given in all his documents for cancellation, but people seemingly couldn't be bothered.

Now, the company - finally - have decided they will start the cancellation process. They've taken photocopies of his PP and visa and have said they will contact him when it's done, to bring in his EID and PP.

Now, here's the issue, he is flying back to the UAE on Wednesday and we are meant to fly out for vacation on Thursday - what are the chances of him getting stopped and not allowed to leave? Does he need some sort of paper? Can they remotely cancel his visa?

This is all very annoying/frustrating and is likely to screw our anniversary vacation


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Choco, first of all happy anniversary.
And I dont think they can cancel without the physical passport. During the visa cancellation process there could (and probably would) be issues in travelling out on the same passport. 

Probably not what you wanted to hear, but maybe someone else can give more insights.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you 

The annoying thing is they've had a year to do this and we specifically told them he would be in the UAE for 2 weeks at the end of December, to give them time to sort it - then they pull this! Unbelievable!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long story short, after a YEAR of trying to get hubby's visa cancelled - he's since been working elsewhere and every time he's come back to the UAE he's given in all his documents for cancellation, but people seemingly couldn't be bothered.
> 
> ...


yes they do need the passport to phsyically cancel it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

busybee2 said:


> yes they do need the passport to phsyically cancel it.


Ok, so we can just say 'stuff it' - go on our vacation and then he can submit it when he comes back? Nothing will be in the system as visa cancellation under process?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Ok, so we can just say 'stuff it' - go on our vacation and then he can submit it when he comes back? Nothing will be in the system as visa cancellation under process?


I think so. Again, specifically do not know for AD, but in Dubai they only started the process after they had my passport and a signed document from me that there were no claims outstanding from either party.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

same with ad psssport to cancel once you have signed the proper letter that all dues are paid etc.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Ok, so we can just say 'stuff it' - go on our vacation and then he can submit it when he comes back? Nothing will be in the system as visa cancellation under process?


i know the issue when you are in the process of getting a residence visa, you cannot use your passport and leave the country otherwise you will have to submit the paperwork again as the process gets cancelled.... so i suspect the same in return.


----------

